# Tadpoles



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

I opened the pool this early this week and on the cover were thousands of tadpools I collected some of them and put them in a 10g for the week. I feed some to the oscars and gar and they loved them. The reds gulped down the few I threw in there. But are they good for p's? Cuz the reds loved them, I just don't want to poison any of the little guys. I don't know what kind they are. And the tadpoles are all still tiny, like 3/4inch long. -Ryan


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Another food option I have not thought of...This should be interesting, especially since I can pick up 15 tadpoles for a buck.


----------



## RandyMcD (Jun 20, 2004)

I was just thinking about this yesterday. I went fishing, and I found a spot swarming with thousands of tadpoles. Does anyone have a reason why it wouldn't make a good piranha food?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

RandyMcD said:


> Does anyone have a reason why it wouldn't make a good piranha food?


 nasty diseases from being in nasty water


----------



## RandyMcD (Jun 20, 2004)

Disease is always a risk with live feeders - the tadpoles would get quarantined beforehand. I'm more concerned with anything possibly toxic about the frogs - I understand some frogs may secrete toxins.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I wouldn't risk it - I admit it's tempting to pillage nature to spare your piggy bank, but better safe than sorry, imo.
There are many cheap alternatives available, like shrimp, mussels, white fish fillet, earth worms, pellets, etc.: all highly nutricious, but risk-free.

btw: by the time tadpoles are done quarantaining, they're frogs anyways


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

i have been feeding my snapping turtles(mostly),oscars and dempsey tadpoles and they all love them i only feed my reds a couple a day i cant wait untill most of them are frogs that should be a fun dinner party.they dont seem to be doing any harm to the fish but you never know, you always want to start off very slow with foods youre not to familiar with but im sure they would be eating them if they were in the wild.


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

WHAT DO YOU THINK PIRANHAS EAT IN WILD FISH AND OTHER CREATURES FROM DIRTY WATER.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Dan_U.K said:


> WHAT DO YOU THINK PIRANHAS EAT IN WILD FISH AND OTHER CREATURES FROM DIRTY WATER.


 they live in the amazon which isnt polluted like some of our local bodies of water.... and BTW tadpoles arent fish


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

funny, i just found tons of tiny tadpoles in my backyard pond today. i will wait until they get big enough and then feed them my little gator snapper


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dan_U.K said:


> WHAT DO YOU THINK PIRANHAS EAT IN WILD FISH AND OTHER CREATURES FROM DIRTY WATER.


 How many do you think die of disease and parasites? Tons of 'em...

And since we're dealing with pets here, is it really worth the risk: it's not my money that goes to waste, but I'd never risk the lives of my fish - why bother keeping them then?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

mine have eaten hatchery raised (store breed) tadpoles and they love them. they cost about 50cents a piece and are nice and juicy.


----------



## bigd (Apr 24, 2004)

i also feed my p's tadpoles,free food i love it,tadpole,mouse,gecko,goldfish,lizard,i even gave them a bird,that was sweet,and i only have 10 right now 10 more to come[soon]real soon....


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

bird?!?!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

You must excuse DANUK, he thinks piranha are indestructable killing machines...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

It should be kept in mind some Tadpoles are Toxic, just like
the frogs they turn into.

a good number of them can either sicken or kill your fish.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> It should be kept in mind some Tadpoles are Toxic, just like
> the frogs they turn into.
> 
> a good number of them can either sicken or kill your fish.


 not good old bull frog tadpoles







. he's right though, never feed them any toxic frog tadpoles (ie don't got getting poison dart from tadpoles for them :laugh: ).


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

hmm tadpoles from the pool-any chlorine involved jus wonderin??


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

zygapophysis said:


> hmm tadpoles from the pool-any chlorine involved jus wonderin??


 Tadpoles would not be present if chlorine existed.


----------

